# I Am Interested In Sikhi & Acquiring The 5k's



## Kellysingh (Sep 28, 2011)

im 28/m/usa. I used to be a muslim.  but my personal views clashed so i was forced to leave the faith.  I came across sikhism and more i read, more i wanted to know about it. Im working on getting the 5k. i know they carry alot of responsibility but im ok with it.  i have a turban, ordered a kara,kanga,all i need is a gatra(shoulder strap) and the kirpan, im am sadly unemployed and if anyone can help me out id appreciate it.  also if anyone has a copy of holy book granith sahib in english or with both english and original language.  im sorry if im offending anyone or moving to fast, but ive always respected all faiths and love to serve god wether it helpin others by simply opening the door or helping a neighbor out.  right now i use a dagger for my kirpan (till i get a kirpan) and wear my turban.  im regrowing out my beard and all . cause i shaved it off when i left islam.  i hope i dont offend anyone. also anyone have or know what size of cotton shorts id wear if im 5'11 and 133 lbs?  thank you all for reading this.  peace be with you all.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Sep 28, 2011)

*re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

KellySingh ji welcome to spn and your first post.

Specific to your query perhaps the following may be of help,



Identify your location and people can suggest the nearest congregation/Gurdwara that you can visit at your convenience and perhaps get local support.
The five K's are part of Sikh baptization act and as such you should work towards that and perhaps learn the essence rather than just the visibility of the 5K's.  If you already good in that I apologize.
In terms of Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji I suggest you download a softcopy which comes with transliteration and tranlation by S. Sant Singh ji Khalsa.  The URL is below and it is free of charge,
http://www.gurbanifiles.org/translations/index.htm​    4.  There is a very good site which allows you to do online viewing and searches specific to what you are looking for and that URL is,

*srigranth.org*
​I hope these provides you a base to build from and be a happy camper as a Sikh.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Kellysingh (Sep 28, 2011)

*re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

thank you. i appreciate. they are not for looks to me.  while i only have turban and dagger for temporary kirpan and my long uncut hair (still regrowing rest of my hair ie beard and all)  so with 2 of 5k i get tears in my eyes because i think of what they meaning means and i feel it in my heart that meaning.  im not offended. i thank you for reply.  i hope that makes sense 
I live in Three Rivers,MI USA.  it is south of kalamazoo,mi about 20mins.  If anyone knows of close place to those areas that not too far id appreciate it.

I downloaded the holy book.  i just find it easier to read if it in my hands is all, that why i ask about a actual book.  i did find a program that reads book in natural language with english underneath it. so that is cool.


----------



## Ishna (Sep 28, 2011)

*re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

Kellysingh ji... welcome to SPN

We may have spoken on another forum recently.

Why are you so eagre to get the 5ks when your so new to Sikhi?

Why aren't you content to learn first so you can be a good and educated representative of Sikhi?

I look forward to your reply.

Ishna.


----------



## Kellysingh (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

Well my reasoning is when i study/practice i dont just do it half in.  I read/study and practice as well.  so i get used to wearing them. im used to wearing turban since im a ex muslim.  other things ive never worn so i simulate them best i can in order to understand because not only do i learn through books,pamplets,sites but through touch , sight , sound, spiritual feeling, so with my dagger as make shift kirpan and my turban allows me to experience it. I know that may not make sense or may even seem archaic or crazy, but it hard to explain.  i get tears in my eyes when i think of god, and wear my turban and make shift kirpan. way they feel and mean,  the feeling is hard to explain,  i feel the meanings inside.  what they are for and reasoning.  i hope that clear things up and doesnt sound nuts.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

Kellysingh ji,

This may be completely off topic, but I am seriously concerned about your health.  If you are almost 6 feet tall and weigh only 133 lbs., you may well have a serious health problem.  (183 cm, 60 kg.)

I suggest that you look into that with your family doctor as you study Sikhi.

BTW, I used a French Medieval dagger made for an ancestor of mine as a kirpan for many years, and while some might consider me a bit eccentric, it served me well in actual combat.   I have also elsewhere in SPN described an unusual kara I once had.  Still, I would suggest you visit the nearest gurudwara to get your Sikh supplies.  If you are going to be a Sikh, interaction with the Sangat is essential.


----------



## Kellysingh (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

I very well maybe sick. idk. i never put any thought into it.  during my first marriage , i was 5'11 and 145lbs.  ive always been under weight. it why i wore layers of clothes in high school to make myself look bigger lol.  that bit off topic.... lol


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

Kellysinghji,

Wonderful that you are embracing sikhi so completely, I do agree with Ishnabhenji, it is easy to be trapped in the appearance of a sikh, but then I have no Kesh, so I probably would say that. 

It sounds like you are incredibly spiritual, brimming with feeling, I hope Sikhi channels these feelings into something beautiful for you,


----------



## Ishna (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*



Kellysingh said:


> Well my reasoning is when i study/practice i dont just do it half in. I read/study and practice as well. so i get used to wearing them. im used to wearing turban since im a ex muslim. other things ive never worn so i simulate them best i can in order to understand because not only do i learn through books,pamplets,sites but through touch , sight , sound, spiritual feeling, so with my dagger as make shift kirpan and my turban allows me to experience it. I know that may not make sense or may even seem archaic or crazy, but it hard to explain. i get tears in my eyes when i think of god, and wear my turban and make shift kirpan. way they feel and mean, the feeling is hard to explain, i feel the meanings inside. what they are for and reasoning. i hope that clear things up and doesnt sound nuts.


 
Kellysingh ji

It is not for me to critique your method of learning, however I do have some concerns about your approach.  It probably stems from my idealistic frustration about Sikh identity in general.  But please hear me out.

The 5 kakkars are given to fully fledged members of the Sikh faith who make a committment to follow Khalsa discipline.  They are very deep symbols and also very public.

A Khalsa should stand out as a beacon of chardi kala, support, help and guidance to others in spiritual as well as material worlds.

The 5 kakkars form the uniform of the soldier-saint.  You don't become one of these overnight.

My concern is, frankly, that your will appear as a Khalsa Sikh (fully fledged member of our community) without even foundational knowledge (our scripture is called Sri Guru Granth Sahib, for instance).  Sikhs have a reputation to uphold and we're having enough trouble doing it on our own at the moment!

When people ask you why you have a turban, will you be able to answer them properly?  When someone asks you what your religion is, can you give a fair summary?  Can you in all sincerity say to someone "I am a Sikh, these are symbols of my faith"?  Or would you say "I'm trying these on to learn about the religion"?

I'm not trying to put a dampener on your emerging interest.  I'm *pleading* with you (as I believe I have already done elsewhere) to please learn more first before representing our community in public!

My idealistic vice would love if every Khalsa Sikh were in fact pure, that amrit sanchar would be done by all with the purest of intentions and with steadfast resolve to uphold the massive responsibility Sikhs are given to carry.  The truth is there are too many false Khalsa getting around, you must approach every turban with caution.

If you want to look at it another way:  wouldn't you prefer to keep your uniform for when you graduate?  A police officer doesn't wear the uniform until they've been through cadet school and graduated.  This should be the approach, I feel.

And it will be all the more special for you, to turn that page in your life when you have learned enough about Sikhi that you're confident you want to embrace this way of life 100%.  And then the uniform will mean so much more to you than it will if you start wearing it now.

These are my thoughts, the sangat here may have other opinions.

I apologise for hurt feelings.

Gurfateh
Ishna.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

Ishnabjenji, 

completely agree, the uniform shows who you are, it does not define you on its own


----------



## Kellysingh (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

i agree with you ishna,  and i respect all opinions.  i did order a kirpan and gatra tho.  ive worn a turban for sometime since i used to be muslim.  iknow the kara is symbol of god being eternal. and kirpan is justice.  i do need to learn more but books are so hard to come by and to learn from fellow sikh are almost impossible since i live in small town.  i did meet one sikh who gonna get me a copy of the granith book.so  that i may read and learn.  ive read and had read to me online up to page 6 from the holy book.  kinda wish it read it in original language then say it in english after .  be easier for me. i been taken small steps tho. i wore a make shift kirpan and gatra just get used to feel for later.  but i rise in the morning and take a cold shower, brush my hair, put my turban on. try meditate on god almighty (im human and i forgot sometimes).  sikh guy i met gonna get me a kara to wear.  but the cotton shorts,kirpan, ill save till i full know much more.  but i can wear my turban ,kara, and start with that for now.  but even tho i am not learned as most of you i do feel the faith (if that makes sense). if not, sorry.


----------



## Ishna (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

Kellysingh

You've already been provided with resources.  The internet has a wealth of informaion about Sikhi.  You can buy books on Amazon.  You can read mountains of articles online.  Start by exploring SPN's other forums, especially the New to Sikhi forum.  You will learn heaps.



> ive read and had read to me online up to page 6 from the holy book. kinda wish it read it in original language then say it in english after . be easier for me.


 
Again, it's called Sri Guru Granth Sahib -- if you are serious about leaning and so determined to represent Sikhi in public the least you can start doing is referring to the Sikh scripture by it's proper name.

Do you understand Punjabi?  If not, reading Gurbani (the contents of SGGS) in the "original language" will not be useful to you in learning at this stage - it is ok to read the original language IN CONJUNCTION with the English until you learn it.  You can't skip the English unless you understand Punjabi or you'll fall into ritualistic parroting which is NOT what Sikh is about.  And Ambarsaria Ji already provided you with the link to www.srigranth.org which (if you investigate it...) does in fact contain the Gurmukhi (original script) with transliteration.  But you need to learn the Punjabi alphabet before you will be able to pronounce the Gurbani words properly.

But as a first "small step" which you say you're trying to take, reading in English first, to give you an overall introduction to Sikhi, I thought is a logical place to start.  No?

Why are you in such a hurry?????

Also, when you say you 'feel the faith', what exactly do you mean?  How is it you are identifying so strongly with Sikhi at this early stage?  I understand the excitement when you first find a path, but when someone sees a police man and wants to be one, they don't put on the uniform and start enforcing law without having even read the constitution.

Can I ask what the personal differences are between you and Islam, which caused you to leave that faith?  It's ok if you don't want to share it, I just thought I'd ask.

I'm concerned you're jumping the gun and will ultimately get lost and disheartened.  You need foundational understanding to build your Sikhi on.  You can't build the roof without the walls.

Good luck to you with learning about Sikhi.  With Guruji's kirpa you will sort it out in your own time, or not.

Gurfateh
Ishna


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

i would like to add that Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji is not actually written only in Punjabi.  It is written in many languages, among them Punjabi, Sanskrit and Persian, if I am correct.  The script used is Gurmukhi, developed by Guru Angad ji.  It is all quite complicated really.  I agree that you are trying to go too fast.  On the other hand, your excitement and enthusiasm can help invigorate those of us who have been around long enough to forget how exciting it all really is.

I would ask only that you remember that when others see you as a Sikh, you are representing all of us in the eyes of the public.  Just be sure that your behaviour in every way is worthy of a Sikh of Guru ji.


----------



## Kellysingh (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

to feel is hard to explain.  far as leavin islam was fact they do not accept any other faith as valid.  i am proud to wear the turban.  i dont leave house without it on. i been wearin one for 2 years.  i understand how you could see me as jumping the gun"  but the way i study is different from most ppl.  i read and practice.  how can u just read and study a gun without some workings and having fired it at least for once or twice.  i dont know how to speak or read punjabi but being that it is another language. i hope to learn it. but that one of last steps for me.  god willing.  way i choose to practise/study is different for everyone.  it like askin a question to 50 ppl and youll get 50 different answers.  my way may be unconventional but it works for me.  i only wear turban,kara for right now.  and uncut hair.  that as far as im going until i understand sikh faith properly.  i need to learn to do my turban better.  i never could get it right way.  i been watching videos tho.  i feel naked without my turban.  but i am not offended any i take wisdom with a open heart.  because anyone who think they now all and have nothing to learn are foolish.


----------



## Ishna (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*



> i would like to add that Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji is not actually written only in Punjabi. It is written in many languages, among them Punjabi, Sanskrit and Persian, if I am correct.


 
Thank you Mai ji for the information and for bringing me down to earth.
---

Kellysingh ji

I think Mai ji summed it up nicely in her post.  

Quoting Kellysingh:


> i read and practice. how can u just read and study a gun without some workings and having fired it at least for once or twice.


 
Good point, and one that is particularly pertinant to myself as I have a bad habit of studying the gun and never actually firing it (I have the opposite method of study to you!).  Just please watch the safety video and listen to your instructor at all times whilst handling your new gun.  You don't become a sharp-shooter as soon as discovering the gun (in your case) and you don't become a sharp-shooter by never firing the gun (in my case).  :grinningkaur:

If you have a look around SPN you will find some threads which talk about the view of Sikhi towards the "validity" of other faiths.  This is an area I haven't given much thought to and (suprisingly) don't have an opinion on at this stage.

Happy learning!

Ishna


----------



## Kellysingh (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

As a new sikh, i know it may seem im goin fast.  but as i said im starting with uncut hair,turban,kara.  and reading 
*Sri Guru Granth Sahib*

i do still thank everyone.  youve said reading forums but ive always been leary of internet because ppl can make things up.  i trust if i can physically hold a book.  i had un cut hair ie a beard but i shaved it for different look.  my daughter didnt like that. she keeps tellin me, daddy grow your beard back please lol. i throw myself in deep to  study of religon. i dont half way do it. i enjoy it . i need to clarify about practice wearing all 5k.  i wanted to feel the responsiblility that comes with it, so god willing, i get to that point,  i will feel ready to wear all 5.  because it is a burden of  good moral standing ect and i did not wish to disgrace it, that is why i put on all 5k. i dont mean burden in a bad way, i meant it as to carry myself as a sikh should., if i read right we must be warriors and saints.  and i take that to heart.i hope that clarified some of what i have said.  So, right now all i do is read and research, and wear my turban,kara and take cold shower in morning. i go no further. i dont have a kanga to put in my hair nor the under bandana thing to tie turban on, so i have to use one of my wifes old headband scarf things from when she was muslim for under her head scarf.  i  hope this clarified what i meant. and i hope i have not offended anyone.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

Kellyji, 

Judging from your last post, I do not think you need any more advice, we have all given our thoughts on your question, but now you have to take all this advice and opinion and find your own way, and if that is pursuing sikhi in the manner you have described, then go for it, your passion and yearning is evident, let no one tell you how to focus that passion, be it internally or externally, however, I hope you are able to see what is more important, and what is not going to give you a false start, but at the end of the day, follow your heart my friend, good luck


----------



## Kellysingh (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

i havent come across this yet but what is like proper way to say hello. is it still same as normal hello or is there a special way?


----------



## Kellysingh (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

Nvm i found the answer on sikhiwiki.  there is a way to greet.  This is a different question: When my wife and i got married as muslims at the local mosque, we were considered married. but we did not get married officiallywith a state license.so only to the local muslim community we were married.  Since wife and I left Islam and im sikh and she is hindu, does that mean we are no longer married? or is the marriage only valid if we get license through the state?  I could not find that answer anywhere, so i could use that help.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*



Kellysingh said:


> Nvm i found the answer on sikhiwiki.  there is a way to greet.  This is a different question: When my wife and i got married as muslims at the local mosque, we were considered married. but we did not get married officiallywith a state license.so only to the local muslim community we were married.  Since wife and I left Islam and im sikh and she is hindu, does that mean we are no longer married? or is the marriage only valid if we get license through the state?  I could not find that answer anywhere, so i could use that help.



That is a thorny problem.  The answer depends on where you live.  As much as I dislike them (in general), I strongly urge you to consult an attorney.  This is a legal question and I think beyond the scope of SPN to respond.

:motherlylove:


----------



## Spades (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*



Kellysingh said:


> Nvm i found the answer on sikhiwiki.  there is a way to greet.  This is a different question: When my wife and i got married as muslims at the local mosque, we were considered married. but we did not get married officiallywith a state license.so only to the local muslim community we were married.  Since wife and I left Islam and im sikh and she is hindu, does that mean we are no longer married? or is the marriage only valid if we get license through the state?  I could not find that answer anywhere, so i could use that help.



I'm not a lawyer but you two probably aren't legally married if you don't have am marriage license of some sort. 

But ultimately the true answer to the question of whether or not you two are married or not comes from within your own hearts and can't be answered by me, an imam, or a piece of paper from the state.


----------



## Kellysingh (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

my wife and i see it as this way, no man can dissolve our marriage.  we were married in front of god , so in the eyes of god , we are still married. we are going tho here in next week or so (god willing) to get a marrige license 
todays i read a small book on sikhism, taught me about the guru granith sahib and how to tie a turban, cause ill admit, im terrible at it lol.  i try tho. i always wear it.  was a good little read. now im on to reading  about the sikh gurus.  
on another level: anyone know how much material is needed to make your own turban cloth?  id like more colors cause all i have is a white one, and i dont have money to buy one, so i thought id make my own.  and how make a gatra.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*



Kellysingh said:


> Nvm i found the answer on sikhiwiki.  there is a way to greet.  This is a different question: When my wife and i got married as muslims at the local mosque, we were considered married. but we did not get married officiallywith a state license.so only to the local muslim community we were married.  Since wife and I left Islam and im sikh and she is hindu, does that mean we are no longer married? or is the marriage only valid if we get license through the state?  I could not find that answer anywhere, so i could use that help.


This will vary according to the countrye in which you reside, in legal terms. In Islam you are married, and despite your conversions.

Mai Harinder Kaur has given correct advice. Marriage is a legal construction and has been for centuries, What is in our hearts has no standingi n the eyes of the law where property, fiinances, children, and inheritance are concerned.


----------



## Kellysingh (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

this has nothing to do with this thread i started but i been reading about guru nanak, and it cool how he went to alot of different religions house of worship and worshiped the one god in each one he went to.  that is inspiring to me.:blueturban:


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: I am interested in Sikhi and acquiring the 5 k's.*

Kellysingh ji

With all respect...Guru Nanak never worshipped a god/idol at each temple he visited. These visits were prat of Guru Nanak's many udassis or pilgrimages when he preached and gained many followers to a new philosophy of God and devotion He used the experience to teach a different approach. He did not disrespect. He offered a way through that was completely different.  You may not realize how difficult it is to correct this misperception, but what you say is a misperception and found all over the Internet. Forgive me.


----------



## Kellysingh (Oct 16, 2011)

Anyone know where to order nice but cheap kirpans and kacheeras?  i ordered from sikhlink.net both of those items because my last kirpan the police took.  has anyone else  ordered from them?  i order on 26 last month and here it is the 16th of oct and no package. ive tried contact them but u only can through email and i think i might of been scammed... just wondering and thought id reach out to fellow sikh brothers and sisters.  I am hoping god willing to take the amrit, if i can find some place close.  sorry to bother yall with this matter.  just wondering if anyone else heard of that site and had ordered from there.


----------



## findingmyway (Oct 16, 2011)

Kellysingh,
It worries me that all your posts show you little understanding for Sikh philosophy but an obsesion with the external appearance. Please spend more time understanding Sikhi and the messages in the Guru Granth Sahib ji.


----------



## Kellysingh (Oct 17, 2011)

my post had little to do with out ward, i was curious if anyone had ordered from the same place i listed.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 17, 2011)

You've also mentioned amrit... that is the peak of Sikh commitment... what are your thoughts about that and what is the timeline you have in mind?

Not saying one must wait a lifetime before taking the plunge but your previous rationale was that wearing the 5ks is how you learn (sensory).  "Amrit" is something different - what got you thinking about that already?


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 17, 2011)

Kellyji, 

There are two ways you can do this brother, put the 5 k's on the backburner until you have read a bigger big on sikhi, the SGGS is ideal, it is the biggest and most accurate book out there, and be the best sikh you can be, you will have direction and purpose. 

Carry on the path you are on, wear your 5 k's with pride, read sikhiwikki, find other small books, browse the web, be yourself, but you will be like a helicopter without a tail rotor, directionless.

The 5 k's, amrit, all the things you seem keen to embrace, are actually not things to be embraced at all, they are physical and mental manifestations of understanding the SGGS, there is no short cut, certainly, bypassing all understanding and moving straight to the external facets is a bit like using a balloon as a football, please don't go pop, take the harder route, its much more worthwhile, and you do not run the risk of someone asking you to explain sikh philosophy, and being forced to concede that you only look like a sikh....


----------



## itzharpreet (Jun 3, 2012)

Respected Kelly singh

Wearing of 5k is the dress of a sikh or Khalsa.It is related to body.Its really very good.
Now you should have to go for second step,that is as follow

Wake up early in morning,chant the name of lord Waheguru-waheguru as more as posiible.
Then Take bath and then read gurbani( jap ji sahib,jaap sahib,anand sahib) with ur mouth and mind,understand its meaning also.After this pray to God for ur mistakes And God will Bless you. remember the name of Lord in your daily work as more as possible.
I know its difficult in starting but it is main purpose of our life.Our soul want to meat Lord,but we are busy in other tasks,so our soul and mind feel sadness due to distance from Lord.
This is the time table for sikh By sikh gurus.

Love is the main thing which join us with lord  by Guru Gobind singh,The tenth master
Love the God,He is inside us,so meditate with love

Another ways to Chant the name of Lord is as follow,it is easier after some practice

When you take breath inside say Wahe,and when outside say guru in ur mind.It is the secret way to chant the name of Lord.People in ur surrounding will never know that chanting the name of Lord.They will feel calm with ur presence.
This is the most recmended  method by all Guru's'.

This is the method to find the Lord in yourself,Do it with love and also keep praying to Great Lord,because without his order we can do nothing.So never say I am doing,say O Lord your are doing from me.I am nothing,your are every thing.Keep away from pride.

If it is possible take Amrit from Gurudwara,Because Guru it is impossible find God.

At last i want to say that chat the name of Lord and appreciate other to do this,Because this is the only aim of our life.Other things are meaningless without this.

waheguru ji ka khalsa
Wahe guru ji ki fateh


----------



## Randip Singh (Jun 4, 2012)

Sikhism is strictly a  non missionary faith and I am dead against going around converting people, but if the above poster is interested in Sikhism hen he/she should find out why other muslims converted to Sikhism:

Muslims who Left Islam And Converted To Sikhism      - YouTube


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_converts_to_Sikhism#Islam


----------

